# expired raw shrimp?



## Guest

ok so i was just about to feed my fish shrimp and after defrosting i see that some of the shrimp is white instead of grey. is it old or something? i was thinking freezer burned but im not sure.
i will post a pic.
*


----------



## Corner

I believe it's freezer burn. My general rule of thumb is that if I wouldn't eat it I shouldn't feed it to my fishes.


----------



## Guest

Corner said:


> I believe it's freezer burn. My general rule of thumb is that if I wouldn't eat it I shouldn't feed it to my fishes.


yeah, i guess i have to stop feeding my fish alot of stuff, haha. well i fed it to them though, i figured they eat rotting carcases/animals on the wild so they will be fine.


----------



## LS1FDRx7

Freezer burn. I had the same thing with my frozen shrimp after a few weeks, then I went and got the more expensive Air tight plastic containers instead, and never had a freezer burn on the frozen shrimp again! You can get it at wal mart for pretty cheap.


----------



## Guest

LS1FDRx7 said:


> Freezer burn. I had the same thing with my frozen shrimp after a few weeks, then I went and got the more expensive Air tight plastic containers instead, and never had a freezer burn on the frozen shrimp again! You can get it at wal mart for pretty cheap.


meh, i have them, but i think i just have to feed them more. thanks for the advice though.


----------



## notaverage

dont shell them b3 you freeze them.
I never have freezer burn and I keep a few lbs of shrimp in the shell in a country crock container.
Never had an issue.


----------



## Guest

notaverage said:


> dont shell them b3 you freeze them.
> I never have freezer burn and I keep a few lbs of shrimp in the shell in a country crock container.
> Never had an issue.


they come de shelled, I refuse to pull little bits of shell out of my tank, but I might just buy ones with the shell since I know my fish will swallow them whole. thing is most come with any easy to remove shell so it manages to come off.


----------



## notaverage

yup^^
I get them full shell and with the head.


----------



## Guest

notaverage said:


> yup^^
> I get them full shell and with the head.


do you get them from a fish market? because my grocery store has it with head off.


----------



## notaverage

naaah.
My G-Pop owned one...I dont recall him having it.
They were sold in a white box with asian writing on the box. SOld as FULL shrimp.
SOmething like that this was MONTHS ago


----------



## Guest

notaverage said:


> naaah.
> My G-Pop owned one...I dont recall him having it.
> They were sold in a white box with asian writing on the box. SOld as FULL shrimp.
> SOmething like that this was MONTHS ago


i see, and you fed your fish the whole shrimp right?


----------



## notaverage

I break the head off b/c of the sharp point on it and shell it.
The stubborn bastard wont eat the shell.haha..its easier to pull off the shell b4 cleaning the tank.


----------



## ssunnylee24

notaverage said:


> yup^^
> I get them full shell and with the head.


me 2


----------



## Guest

notaverage said:


> I break the head off b/c of the sharp point on it and shell it.
> The stubborn bastard wont eat the shell.haha..its easier to pull off the shell b4 cleaning the tank.


haha, i was wondering if your p's would eat it all.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

as long as the shrimp has remained frozen, they are safe to eat... even for humans. the quality is the only thing affected by time, so that's why people put a time limit on how long they keep things in the freezer before they must be eaten. if they have freezer burn, the shrimp may have dried out a bit, but i'm sure your fish don't mind.


----------



## NTcaribe

i get them with the head off shell on.. piranha still eat it


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

NTcaribe said:


> i get them with the head off shell on.. piranha still eat it


I do the same. The shell is good for colour so you might as well leave it on.


----------



## notaverage

BUT...if your P or shoal dont eat the shell ever then its easier to take the shell off...less cleanup.


----------



## Guest

notaverage said:


> BUT...if your P or shoal dont eat the shell ever then its easier to take the shell off...less cleanup.


yeah, i just cant get a good thing of shrimp with a shell that does not have the easy prep shell that comes of by itself. i feed my p's alot of pellets so I don't really care if the shell is on or off.


----------



## Sheppard

I don't think the P's will care. I figure in the wild they must encounter old meat that has been sitting for awhile. I'm guessing they will most likely still eat it if they are hungry (or at least try it) Their stomachs will break down the food alot differently than we will. It's not like they will get the runs lol

I know iv'e given my P's meat that has been refrozen in the past even meat past the expiry..They still gobble it up like they always do.


----------



## Guest

Sheppard said:


> I don't think the P's will care. I figure in the wild they must encounter old meat that has been sitting for awhile. I'm guessing they will most likely still eat it if they are hungry (or at least try it) Their stomachs will break down the food alot differently than we will. It's not like they will get the runs lol
> 
> I know iv'e given my P's meat that has been refrozen in the past even meat past the expiry..They still gobble it up like they always do.


 thats exactly why i fed it to them.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Wittlestguy said:


> I don't think the P's will care. I figure in the wild they must encounter old meat that has been sitting for awhile. I'm guessing they will most likely still eat it if they are hungry (or at least try it) Their stomachs will break down the food alot differently than we will. It's not like they will get the runs lol
> 
> I know iv'e given my P's meat that has been refrozen in the past even meat past the expiry..They still gobble it up like they always do.


 thats exactly why i fed it to them.
[/quote]
I dont think it would hurt, but i enerally go by the rule that not to feed the the fish what i wouldnt eat


----------



## Guest

sean-820 said:


> I don't think the P's will care. I figure in the wild they must encounter old meat that has been sitting for awhile. I'm guessing they will most likely still eat it if they are hungry (or at least try it) Their stomachs will break down the food alot differently than we will. It's not like they will get the runs lol
> 
> I know iv'e given my P's meat that has been refrozen in the past even meat past the expiry..They still gobble it up like they always do.


 thats exactly why i fed it to them.
[/quote]
I dont think it would hurt, but i enerally go by the rule that not to feed the the fish what i wouldnt eat
[/quote]
well I surely would not eat pellets, nor smelt. so i guess i would have to cut that out of there diet, but I understand what you are saying.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Wittlestguy said:


> I don't think the P's will care. I figure in the wild they must encounter old meat that has been sitting for awhile. I'm guessing they will most likely still eat it if they are hungry (or at least try it) Their stomachs will break down the food alot differently than we will. It's not like they will get the runs lol
> 
> I know iv'e given my P's meat that has been refrozen in the past even meat past the expiry..They still gobble it up like they always do.


 thats exactly why i fed it to them.
[/quote]
I dont think it would hurt, but i enerally go by the rule that not to feed the the fish what i wouldnt eat
[/quote]
well I surely would not eat pellets, nor smelt. so i guess i would have to cut that out of there diet, but I understand what you are saying.
[/quote]
Well i dont mean the pellets but im talking about seafood that is quality enough for people to eat.


----------



## Guest

sean-820 said:


> I don't think the P's will care. I figure in the wild they must encounter old meat that has been sitting for awhile. I'm guessing they will most likely still eat it if they are hungry (or at least try it) Their stomachs will break down the food alot differently than we will. It's not like they will get the runs lol
> 
> I know iv'e given my P's meat that has been refrozen in the past even meat past the expiry..They still gobble it up like they always do.


 thats exactly why i fed it to them.
[/quote]
I dont think it would hurt, but i enerally go by the rule that not to feed the the fish what i wouldnt eat
[/quote]
well I surely would not eat pellets, nor smelt. so i guess i would have to cut that out of there diet, but I understand what you are saying.
[/quote]
Well i dont mean the pellets but im talking about seafood that is quality enough for people to eat.
[/quote]
i know man, i was just busting your balls.


----------

